# Best 4x4 round baler for Kubota MX4700



## M88A1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a Kubota MX4700 tractor and looking for the best 4x4 round baler to pull with it. My MX4700 weighs about 3200 lbs and has 38 HP at the PTO. Any input would help, I'm afraid with the low HP at the PTO I might have to drop down to a 3x3 mid round baler. But I only see 2 dealers selling them.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

M88A1 said:


> I have a Kubota MX4700 tractor and looking for the best 4x4 round baler to pull with it. My MX4700 weighs about 3200 lbs and has 38 HP at the PTO. Any input would help, I'm afraid with the low HP at the PTO I might have to drop down to a 3x3 mid round baler. But I only see 2 dealers selling them.


Not only the low hp, that could be corrected by going slow, but it's the light weight of the tractor that can be more of a problem especially if you have hills. I think that 3x3 is the best you could *SAFELY *bale. At this point I'd consider small square and a grapple. No problems with your tractor then.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

A Hesston 5530 or 530 would probably work ok with that setup, provided your not traversing any steep hills that is. They make an oddball size bale that's 39"x54" and are soft core balers. Very simple and easy to operate but you won't get far down a windrow before you have to tie and dump a bale!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Orchard6 said:


> A Hesston 5530 or 530 would probably work ok with that setup, provided your not traversing any steep hills that is. They make an oddball size bale that's 39"x54" and are soft core balers. Very simple and easy to operate but you won't get far down a windrow before you have to tie and dump a bale!


Same as case ih 8420, Hesston 730, 734? Massey 1734.

I ran one (5530) with an L3400. Mx would handle it no problem.

I would think it would pull a 4x4 as well. Or even a low hp 4x5 making 4 ft rolls.

How much baling are you planning on? Whats your market or are you feeding?

And a very important q: budget? Sometimes that one trumps the rest


----------



## M88A1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have about 9 acres for myself and another 6 for neighbor. I would be feeding my 10 cows off that and selling any excess. 1st cutting this year all total, 36 4x5 round bales, 2nd cutting 21 4x5 round bales come off my field. I'd to stay in the 4-7K range. As I'm cutting a small area mainly for myself the time in going slower and making more smaller bales isn't an issue with me. my place is almost totally flat one paddock has slight rolling hill. I'm a one man show so moving, stacking and then feeding small square bales is more than I want to tackle, that's why I'm looking for small round baler. The price of any 3x3 baler new or used is crazy prices. Right now the guy that cuts hay shares takes 70% on fields that I didn't pay half for seed, Lyme and fertilizer. That's the main reason I want to bale my own hay.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

You should be able to pick up a Hesston 5530 (or its variants) for under $5k pretty easy.




Here a video of my friends baler doing its thing.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

M88A1 said:


> I have about 9 acres for myself and another 6 for neighbor. I would be feeding my 10 cows off that and selling any excess. 1st cutting this year all total, 36 4x5 round bales, 2nd cutting 21 4x5 round bales come off my field. I'd to stay in the 4-7K range. As I'm cutting a small area mainly for myself the time in going slower and making more smaller bales isn't an issue with me. my place is almost totally flat one paddock has slight rolling hill. I'm a one man show so moving, stacking and then feeding small square bales is more than I want to tackle, that's why I'm looking for small round baler. The price of any 3x3 baler new or used is crazy prices. Right now the guy that cuts hay shares takes 70% on fields that I didn't pay half for seed, Lyme and fertilizer. That's the main reason I want to bale my own hay.


I take it you've considered how much hay you could buy with seven grand while continuing to have your neighbor do the 70% thing each year.

Trillium was clearly talking about a 3x3 round baler, not a mega money midsize square


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Or how many bales could you have custom baled with $7k?

Larry


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

You should be fine with a hesston 530 or 540 you should be able to pick up a good one for around 5000.
I used a 530 with a b3800 kabota on level ground done ok.


----------



## M88A1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I found a Case IH 8420, the guy hooked it up and everything works, needs a good cleaning and lube. Also got a 4 wheel rake, 6 Ft disk cutter, 6 Ft brush hog, 6 Ft rear blade and a 3 pt. hay spear. He's retiring selling his farm and all equipment. I got a hell of a deal.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Should work well. Baled lots with a similar baler behind our L5030. Just noticed that was over 10 years ago now.


----------



## NaylorBoy (Jun 13, 2020)

I know your orginal post is two years old. What did you decide to get and how did it work out?


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I have an mx5100, no way I would pull a baler with that. I have broken the drawbar mounts on those many times pulling a pecan harvestor that people use to pull with Ford 3000s all the time. Those just are not that heavy of a tractor. I could only imagine pulling a baler at much if any speed in a rough hay field with a baker behind it. Already a rough riding tractor then pulling a baler that weighs more than the tractor. Not somthing I would look forward to.


----------

